# Ordered Tapes



## cknapp (Feb 17, 2001)

Hi folks,I ordered the tapes a few days ago. Hopefully they will help out with the periodic pain symptoms I experience. I'm a classic normal BM IBS guy, so I'm not sure if these will help all that much, but I think that anything that promotes the relaxation response is a plus.I'm having a couple not so good days after a good couple of weeks unfortunaty. I'm on a liquid diet to prep for a Barium Enema tomorrow(the last routine test to get a diagnosis), and I feel lousy. I actually NEED food for my IBS to feel good. Is that normal or what????Anyway, Does anyone else here use excercise to manage symptoms? I find that its a bit help - even if you just walk 30 minutes per day at lunch.Chrisps: Victor, you seem to have similar symptoms to me. I'm curious to know how the tapes have helped, and more specifically, what kind of pain you experience - ie: how often, what type, where, etc? I always have it on my right side, high up, almost under the ribs and I can never tell if it is caused by trapped gas or some sort of spasm.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some people with IBS tend to get symptoms when they don't eat regularly enough. Being empty too long seems to upset the system.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## cknapp (Feb 17, 2001)

Agreed. I also ate a lot of bean dished over the last fews days as well, AND my 2 year old swallowed a penny on saturday, so there may be other reasons for the cramps today







(she's OK so far btw)One thing - and this is kind of OT, but I actually normally DO feel better after eating. I don't get hammered with cramps nor do I feel the urge to go after eating. I usually get a nice full healthy feeling. Its late in the afternoon or morning when I generally get most of my symptoms - cramps on my right side, NEVER on the left.Chris[This message has been edited by cknapp (edited 04-26-2001).]


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Chris, everyone is different, but I think you are going to be really surprize at what they can do and the way they help IBS.I find if I need food also to manage the IBS, if you don't eat your digestion shuts dowwnn for the most part and your okay, but then when you eat it starts up and your not okay, so eating regularly is the way to go. Hope you do fine with the tests.Excersise helps for sure, but again everyone is different with this and you neeed to find the amount of excercise that is right for you. However, it is a good thing all in all.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

